# What is this?



## Bronzeman (Aug 26, 2006)

I found this carcass on the bank of the Little Miami River outside of Bellbrook.

My initial guess is that it is a sauger but the teeth seem pretty stout compared to needle like. The tail and backbone were still attached to the head and I estimate length at around 20". I'm concerned about it being some sort of invasive species.

Any ideas?

(Hope the pics show, not sure if I did this correctly)


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a Stillwater junky myself, no fishies with teeth in there. So, I'm not that familiar with pike or saugeye but, in your pic it would appear that the gill plate has some sharp protruding edges on it. Not sure if that would help with the identification??

Killer looking skull remains though!!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Snakehead????? Better hope not

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

looks like a snake head. the back fins go all the way down the body to the fan tail. might wanna shoot ODNR a email with the pics


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

after last post thought I'd better check to make sure it wasn't a Bowfin. Nope it is a snakehead Bowfin don't have teeth that long. Might wanna let someone know about it!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bronzeman (Aug 26, 2006)

I've sent pics and info to the DNR in Xenia. I'll let you all know what they tell me. Those protrusions around the lower part of the gill plate are pretty strange looking. 

Sure hope it's not a Snakehead.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Could it be a walleye??? http://www.fastactionfishing.com/walleye/


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a dead Saugeye to me.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

notice how the two sides of skin are still attached at the back, you are looking at a the leftovers of a filleted walleye or saugeye.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Saugeye for sure!!!!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Skull pics @ http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?topic=57048.0

Looks pretty similar.

EDIT: better pic of european zander.










and giant snakehead










Both superbad, but very different.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

fontinalis said:


> notice how the two sides of skin are still attached at the back, you are looking at a the leftovers of a filleted walleye or saugeye.


I agree. Don't believe that's a snake head.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> Looks like a dead Saugeye to me.


That's what it looks like to me too


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

I am very familiar with snakeheads (channa sp.) and am certain this is not the remains of one. Most snakeheads have a broader, flatter head and mouth structure.

Also does not appear to be a bowfin, (Amiva calva), Another fish I am very familiar with. Bowfin typically have more numerous teeth but slightly smaller. Also they have smaller eyes that are located more forward and higher up on the head. And Bowfin have numerous boney plates on their head and skull. The LMR is not the type of environment that Bowfin occur in either, they prefer heavily vegetated slow moving swamp / marsh type environments.

I agree that it is most likely a Saugeye / sauger not only from the appearance but also because I have caught them from the LMR regularly. 

Does kind of look like someone filleted that fish though.


----------



## Bronzeman (Aug 26, 2006)

NITZUD, great pics. I think we can safely say that the skull is not a snakehead. That's a relief. The European Zander skull does look nearly identical to what I photographed. Even shows clearly the teethlike protrusions at the lower part of gill plate. The Zander being in the same genus as the sauger/saugeye/walleye family I think this mystery is solved.

My initial concern was due to the teeth that seemed relatively large compared to a freshly caught fish of the same class. In retrospect that of course would be attributed to more of the teeth being exposed due to loss of flesh and dehydration. 

As to type. My guess is sauger. If saugeye it would have migrated 10 miles up stream from Caesars Creek Lake. Possible I guess. 

I'll follow up with the answer from ODNR if I get one. 

Thanks to all for your input and concern.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

At least its dead 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KVolsky (Mar 11, 2012)

Although off topic, I am new to this site and would appreciate all replies. My wife recently took a new job in Cincinnati and we bought a home on the Little Miami River in Terrace Park. Can anyone tell me about the species of fish I can expect (hope) to fish for? How is the fishing? I have a 14 foot boat and 6 horse motor. Where else should I fish in the area? Where else should I post my inquiry? Thanks to all for replies.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

KV... can't really answer your question but you'll get more/ better responses if you start a new thread with your question.... probably post in the SW ohio section.

Welcome to the board! Great people here, tons of info

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

This is a link to a photo of a five pound walleye

http://www.flickr.com/photos/regornotpul/4714164230

Looks like you found a walleye carcass.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

KVolsky said:


> Although off topic, I am new to this site and would appreciate all replies. My wife recently took a new job in Cincinnati and we bought a home on the Little Miami River in Terrace Park. Can anyone tell me about the species of fish I can expect (hope) to fish for? How is the fishing? I have a 14 foot boat and 6 horse motor. Where else should I fish in the area? Where else should I post my inquiry? Thanks to all for replies.


KV,

I live in TP and fish....A LOT! I'll send you a Private Massage with my info and you can contact me for info....

Enjoy,

TIC


----------

